# HELP!! Esophagus foreign body removal using laryngoscope. What to code?



## Jpad (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi,

I am coming across several reports wherein there is a foreign body in the esophagus. However, instead of using a rigid esophagoscope, the physician is using a laryngoscope and a telescope. 
What code should be coded?

43194 - Esophagoscopy, rigid, transoral; with removal of foreign body(s)

or 

31531 - Laryngoscopy, direct, operative, with foreign body removal; with operating microscope or telescope

Please help!


----------



## JenniferB7 (Jun 22, 2017)

I would code this as 43215 - Esophagoscopy, flexible, transoral; with removal of foreign body(s).   

Hope that helps!


----------

